# Belly Boat-wie weit raus!



## Dorsch Adi (28. Juli 2004)

Ma ne frage an alle die Erfahrung mit dem Belly Boat gemacht haben, wie weit fahrt ihr (bei leichtem Wind bis 4) mit eurem BB raus! Da ich besonders vor ablandigem Wind sehr hohen Respekt habe wollte ich fragen ob man bei ablandigen Winden überhaupt das Risiko (abzutreiben)  #q in Kauf nehmen sollte und wenn wie weit und was man dabei beachten muss (z.B.Anker...)! Ich dachte so an 200-500m ( bin ich wahnsinnig oder ist das ok)? ;+  Bei welcher Windstärke und Windrichtung ist bei euch Schluss ( nat. von der Brandung abhänhig) ?


----------



## Maddin (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Hi Adi,

das könnte in endlosen Diskussionen um Sicherheit ect. ausarten....dann kommt noch so´n wahrer Meeresangler mit richtigem Boot dazu und will gleich bei jedem BB-Fahrer, der weiter als 100m raus fährt, die Wasserschutzpolizei rufen #d. Hatten wir schon alles. Deswegen wird deine Anfrage wohl auch so stark beantwortet  

Jeder sollte nur so weit raus fahren, wie er verkraftet und es die Wetterbedingungen zulassen (die sich schnell ändern können). Oft liegt das Glück auch viel näher als vermutet. Also....nicht übertreiben  

Gruß


----------



## Ace (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

kluge Antwort Maddin#6

@Dorsch Adi
Fahre soweit wie du es dir zutraust...konzentriere dich vor allem auf die Kante nach der 2.Sandbank da müssten meisst so um die 5m vorhanden sein. Wenn du hier immer parallel zum Ufer fischt kannst du schöne Fische fangen.
Meide Strömungen und windanfällige Küsten.


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Maddin und Ace habe völlig Recht.
Zudem ist immer eine genaue Abschätzung nötig, die sicher auch sehr viel auf Erfahrungen basiert. Ist seit einer Woche beispielsweise im Sommer eine Hochwetterlage mit Nullwind und die Vorhersage ist auch für die nächsten Tage nicht anders kann man durchaus weiter als 400m raus. Solche Ententeichtage hat man immer wieder. Bei Wind und leichter Brandung beispielsweise muss man häufig nicht weit raus. Das ans Ufer drückende Wasser lockt die Fische dichter als man denkt. Wie Ace schreibt ist dann häufig die 3-6m Linie Trumpf. Die liegt an vielen guten BB-Stellen schon bei 150m. Brandungsangler haben dann keine Chance und du hast die Rute ständig krumm.
Ganz wichtig für eine BB-Newbie finde ich nicht allein rauszufahren. Ein erfahrener Paddelkumpel kennt die Stellen und weiss welche Strömungen und Abdriften bei welchen Bedingungen herrschen.
Um Gefühl und Sicherheit zu erlangen schliess dich jemanden an. Wir fahren ständig an die Küste und du kannst dich jederzeit einklinken#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Sehr interessant fand ich die Anmerkung von Maddin, dass das Glück oft viel näher als vermutet liegt.
Das gilt nicht nur fürs Bellyboat, das habe ich auch schon oft beim Brandungsangeln und beim Süsswasserangeln beobachten können.

Beim Brandungsangeln feuert der "Profi" seine Montage inkl. Köder locker über 100 m weit raus, der "Amateur daneben fängt einen Platten nach dem anderen, obwohl (oder in dem Falle weil) er nicht weiter als knapp 60m rauskommt.

Auch schon erlebt: Am See füttert der Karpfenprofi so an, dass er seinen Köder nur noch mit  dem Futterboot rauskriegt, ich mach mir nen gemütlichen und angle mit einer leichten Posenmontage, eine mit Wurm, eine mit Brot, und fange 4 schöne Karpfen, während der "Profi" nicht mal nen Biss hat.

Oder aus dem kleinen Belt: Wir fischen mit unserem Boot fast direkt am Ufer in ca. 3 - 4 Meter Tiefe, an der 10 - Meter - Linie hat sich ein kleiner "Pulk" von anderen Booten versammelt. Sowohl wir die anderen fangen ganz gut. Der Unterschied war ie Grösse: Wir hatten kaum einen untermassigen, die kaum einen massigen!

Dabei sollte man auch diese Erlebnisse nicht grundsätzlich verallgemeinern, es gibt genügend Stellen und Zeiten, wo man einfach so weit raus wie möglich kommen muss.

Ich persönlich denke aber, dass man gerade in den produktiven Uferbereichen (ob Süss- oder Salzwasser) oft bessere Chancen auf gute Fische hat.

Wobei mir speziell im Salzwasser aufgefallen ist, dass die (grösseren) Fische besonders gerne morgends oder abends im Flachen sind.
Was bz. B. für mich beim Bootsangeln (ist evtl. auch aufs Bellyboat zu übertragen) heisst: Sehr früh raus, 2 - 4 Stunden angeln, zurück und Fisch versorgen, ausgedehnter "Mittagsschlaf und abends noch mal 2 - 4 Stunden raus.

Wobei beim Meeresangeln natürlich grundsätzlich (Boot oder  Belly) die Sicherheitsaspekte zu beachten sind.

Ich selber würde mir da mangels "Benmuskulaturtraining " da eher weniger zutrauen, das kann bei einem "Fussballer" oder Maathonmann natürlich ganz anders aussehen.

Und weil ich faul bin: Gibts eigentlich fürs Belly nicht nen Elektroaussenborder oder die Möglichkeit nen kleinen Aussenborder ranzuschrauben??


----------



## MartinVahldiek (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Hallo,

das wichtigste ist wie schon gesagt, niemals alleine rauszufahren. Niemals, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass man umsonst zur Küste gefahren ist.
Ablandiger Wind ist nicht schlecht, allerdings darf er nicht zu stark sein und eine Steilküste als Windschutz ist perfekt. Solche Stellen findest du z.B. in Dazendorf, Dahme, Katharinenhof.
Natürlich ist die Gefahr rauszutreiben bei ablandig größer, aber wenn der Auflandige mal zunimmt, kommst du nicht mehr durch die Brandungswelle und kippst um. Das ist sicher nicht lustig mit Wathose und kann zum Ertrinken führen.
Der Wind ist wichtig, aber mit dem nötigen Engagement oder besser gesagt mit etwas Panik, schafft man es im Notfall gegen recht starken Wind anzukommen.
Viel wichtiger ist Strömung. Wenn die richtig zieht, hast du keine Chance!!!
Also drei Sachen beachten: Windvorhersage, Strömungsvorhersage (beides auf www.bsh.de) und einen Begleiter finden.
Wer diese drei Dinge stets beachtet und entsprechendn aller Umstände die Entfernung zum Ufer wählt, macht sicher nichts verkehrt.
Ich habe diese Dinge bisher immer beachtet, habe häufig gut gefangen und hatte noch keine gefährliche Situation.

Viel Erfolg


Martin


----------



## MeFoMan (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Hi,

selbst bei 100 Mtr. Entfernung und Ströhmung kannst du in Schwulitäten kommen. Ich kann meinen Vor-Postern nur Recht geben...

Extratipp: Nimm immer einen Faltanker mit (nicht unter 1,5 KG) und ca. 25 Mtr. Ankerleine. Wenn es dann brenzlig wird, kannst du vor Anker gehen und dich "ausruhen" bzw. auf "Rettung" warten.

Außerdem: Freunde, Bekannte, Vermieter informieren wo man hin fährt und bis wann man spätestens wieder zurück sein will.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Maddin (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Ich denke das Wichtigste ist gesagt worden 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil ich faul bin: Gibts eigentlich fürs Belly nicht nen Elektroaussenborder oder die Möglichkeit nen kleinen Aussenborder ranzuschrauben??


 Gibt es! Hatten wir hier vor langer Zeit auch mal im Forum. Auf irgendeiner Ami-Seite wurde das angeboten....sieht aus wie ein kleines zusätzliches rundes Belly  Hab eben mal etwas gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden  

Gruß


----------



## poldy67 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Hallo an alle
Ich war shon oft in der 10 -15 m Rinne und habe auch gut gefangen.
Das sind ein bisschen mehr als 100m grins.
Ich habe ein Echolot daher weiß ich wie Tief ich bin und natürlich habe ich immer
einen Anker mit und das Handy.
Ich sage immer wenn Schaumkronen auf der Welle sind fahre ich nicht mehr raus.
Leider bin ich oft alleine unterwegs das würde ich gerne ändern wenn jemand Lust hat
dann rann an die Tasten.
Ich warte auf Antwort Grins

Weiter guten Fang
Poldy67


----------



## codfish1961 (21. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Maddin und Ace habe völlig Recht.
> Zudem ist immer eine genaue Abschätzung nötig, die sicher auch sehr viel auf Erfahrungen basiert. Ist seit einer Woche beispielsweise im Sommer eine Hochwetterlage mit Nullwind und die Vorhersage ist auch für die nächsten Tage nicht anders kann man durchaus weiter als 400m raus. Solche Ententeichtage hat man immer wieder. Bei Wind und leichter Brandung beispielsweise muss man häufig nicht weit raus. Das ans Ufer drückende Wasser lockt die Fische dichter als man denkt. Wie Ace schreibt ist dann häufig die 3-6m Linie Trumpf. Die liegt an vielen guten BB-Stellen schon bei 150m. Brandungsangler haben dann keine Chance und du hast die Rute ständig krumm.
> Ganz wichtig für eine BB-Newbie finde ich nicht allein rauszufahren. Ein erfahrener Paddelkumpel kennt die Stellen und weiss welche Strömungen und Abdriften bei welchen Bedingungen herrschen.
> Um Gefühl und Sicherheit zu erlangen schliess dich jemanden an. Wir fahren ständig an die Küste und du kannst dich jederzeit einklinken#h


 Hallo Ihr ,
bin jetzt die erste Saison mit dem BB unterwegs, bisher nur alleine, hätte mal Lust mit anderen ne Tour mitzumachen, bin kpl Ausgerüstet, min PMR Funk.
Petrie
Uwe


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Natürlich werde ich mich zu diesem Thema melden!
Die damalige fragliche Angabe, wie weit mit dem Bellyboot raus, betraf auch die  100m. Da hatten ein paar Unterleibsgesteuerte von etwa einer "0" mehr gesprochen.
Trotztdem sind ja die meisten Hinweise hier recht vernünftig. Wobei Wind 4 eigentlich bedeutet: Bleib am Strand! Das "ablandig endet oft sehr schnell und endet dann in einer
plötzlichen Gefahr.
Auch wenn es einigen in diesem Themenbereich nicht paßt: Ich werde weiterhin Bellys, die nach meiner Meinung zu weit draußen sind, meinen Kollegen vom Wasserschutz mitteilen. Die können dann anhand Ihrer eigenen Erfahrung festlegen, ob sie einen Einsatz fahren oder nicht. Ich bin seit 31 Jahren Polizist und seit 35 Jahren Meeresangler. Das muß man jetzt nicht ernstnehmen. Geht mir persönlich auch am A...
vorbei. Mit gehts bei der ganzen Aktion dann auch nicht um den fischgeilen Idioten, der sich da umgebracht hat, sondern um die Frau und die Kinder. Habt ihr schon mal eine Todesnachricht überbracht?
Also: Immer schön vorsichtig. Beim *Boots*anglertreffen z.B. führt Wind um 4 oft schon dazu, dass man gemeinsame Ausfahrten nicht mehr verantwortet. Es wäre schon gut, wenn warnende Hinweise nicht immer gleich als Fischneid gewertet würden.


----------



## Mirko (21. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Hallo,
bevor du an die Küste fährst, wirst du dich bestimmt über die anzutreffende Windstärke informieren. Nicht das man umsonst den Weg fährt. Allerdings halte ich eine Windstärke 4 ein wenig viel für ein BB. Ich kann mich täuschen, da ich meine Erfahrungen nicht mit einem BB sondern mittels Schlauchboot und nun auch mittels richtigem Boot sammeln konnte. Aber 4 Windstärken (zu erkennen an den Schaumkronen auf den Wellen) dürften ein wenig zu heftig werden, selbst unter Landabdeckung. Selbst mit Schlauchboot mit AB war für mich Windstärke 4 Maximum. Alles andere macht keinen Spass mehr. Und da du im BB auf deine Körperkräfte angewiesen bist, dürfte bei Windstärke 4 nicht nur der Spass leiden sondern auch deine Beine. Ich rate daher, nur bis Windstärke 3 (vereinzelte Schaumkronen) mit dem BB rauszufahren.
Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Stingray (22. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

Moin Moin

Wie ist dat eigentlich mit den großen Wellen ??? Wenn so ein großer Dampfer vorbei kommt. Schießt man da nicht kapeister mit son Belly Boot. Oder geht dat noch.Wollte mir auch schon mal son Ding kaufen. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

@ Stingray

Also wenn die auch groß und mächtig ist, sie aber ruhig und gemächlich anrollt, ist das für nen BB eigentlich kein Problem.
Gefährlich sind die Wellen die so sind wie in der Brandung, die sich überschlagen oder ne nette Schaumkrone tragen, also alle Wellen die kurz und spitz anrollen, da kann ich nix mehr machen als BB-Fahrer, höchstens schleunigst das Ufer erreichen.
Auch sollte man als BB-Angler die Wellen, egal wie groß oder klein, immer in Fahrtrichtung mit dem BB abreiten, möglichst nicht von der Seite und niemals von der Beinseite (beim offenen BB oder Pontoon), denn dann kann es Dich leicht aushebeln aus dem Sitz des BB´s !!


----------



## Medo (23. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*

@Stingray

Also ich habe schon mit Laggo bei 2m. hohen aber seichten Wellen gefischt mit dem BB
und alles war bestens.

Nur wie Mike schon schrieb... die sich brechenden Wellen darfste nicht haben.

Dann ergeht es Dir wie Laggo, welcher schon gestrandet war und noch nen Arsc.. voll bekommen hat.


----------



## Laggo (24. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*



> Dann ergeht es Dir wie Laggo, welcher schon gestrandet war und noch nen Arsc.. voll bekommen hat.



Ja so ist das halt wenn man mit Medo losfährt #y 
Da sollte man immer auf seine Arsc.. aufpassen #h


----------



## Medo (24. August 2004)

*AW: Belly Boat-wie weit raus!*



> Ja so ist das halt wenn man mit Medo losfährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Laggo!!

Ich dachte schon dich gibt es nicht mehr!
Und nun gleich wieder so ne Wortmeldung!?.... ganz der Alte


----------

